# Fritzbox 6490 - Manchmal nur mit 100 MBit/s statt 1 GBit/s verbunden



## Dwayn_E (22. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich manchmal einfach ohne Grund nur noch mit 100 MBit/s verbunden bin statt 1 GBit/s.
In den Energieeinstellungen steht alles noch auf GBit/s...
Um das Problem zu beheben muss ich von GBit/s auf MBit/s stellen und wieder zurück, dann bin ich direkt wieder mit GBit/s angeschlossen.

Das ist mir jetzt gerade zum zweiten mal aufgefallen.
Woran könnte das liegen?
Kabel ist ein Cat 7...


----------



## Frontline25 (22. Juni 2018)

Das erste was mir einfallen würde, wäre das sie im Energiesparmodus laufen, jedoch wurde das ja schon überprüft..
Hört sich jedenfalls in irgendweinerweise so an.
(In der Fritzbox und am gerät selbst geprüft?)

Wie sieht das Netzwerk und das Endgerät aus? (also ob noch switche oder sonstiges dazwischenhängt und ob damit dein PC Gemeint ist (Mainboard) Oder was anderes)
Vielleicht kann das Kabel auch ein Knacks haben?


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Juni 2018)

Dwayn_E schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich manchmal einfach ohne Grund nur noch mit 100 MBit/s verbunden bin statt 1 GBit/s.


Was ist denn mit der Fritzbox verbunden?

Die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit wird ausgehandelt, wenn sie nicht fest eingestellt ist.


----------



## Matusalem (23. Juni 2018)

Die gleiche Beobachtung liegt auch bei mir vor. Mein Desktop-Switch verbindet sich während des Starts manchmal per 1Gbit/s manchmal per 100Mbit/s mit der Fritz!Box7590.  Da ich die Geschwindigkeits-LED direkt sehe, ist das recht gut sichtbar.
Alles was die LAN Schnittstelle zurücksetzt führt danach zu einer zuverlässigen 1GBit/s Verbindung.
Mit einer Fritz!Box7390 lag die Verbindung immer zuverlässig bei 1GBit/s. Das Verhalten trat erst nach Austausch der Fritz!Box auf. Alles andere blieb gleich.

Eine ähnliche Meldung hatte ich auch schon in einem anderen Forum gelesen.

Fazit: Die genaue Ursache kann ich nicht nennen, die Fritz!Box scheint aber einen gewichtigen Anteil daran zu haben. Evtl. räumt ein zukünftiges Fritz!OS Update das Verhalten aus. Es kann aber nicht schaden eine Nachricht an den AVM Support zu senden. Je mehr Meldungen dort diesbezüglich eintreffen, umso eher nimmt sich evtl., unter Umständen, Gegebenerweise,  nicht auszuschließen jemand des Falles an.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Juni 2018)

Matusalem schrieb:


> Je mehr Meldungen dort diesbezüglich eintreffen, umso eher nimmt sich evtl., unter Umständen, Gegebenerweise,  nicht auszuschließen jemand des Falles an.


Das ist kein "Fall".
Beide Netzwerkkarten handeln die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit untereinander aus.
Sind beide auf 1Gbit/s fest eingestellt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



, dann verbinden sie sich immer mit 1Gbit/s.

Steht eine Netzwerkkarte auf 100MHz oder automatisch, verbindet sie sich eben mit langsamerer Geschwindigkeit bei schlechten Netzwerksignalverhältnissen.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juni 2018)

Mir ist nur bekannt das bei der Fritzbox und manchen Adapter wie Beispielsweise D-Lan ein Green Mode existiert.
Das kann zum Energiesparen umgestellt werden und dann läuft der Lan mit  100 MBit/s statt 1 GBit/s.

Bei meiner 7590 mit neuem OS läufst Problemlos.
Mit der 7490 was ich früher hatte gab es da auch keine Probleme.


----------



## Matusalem (24. Juni 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das ist kein "Fall".
> Beide Netzwerkkarten handeln die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit untereinander aus.
> Sind beide auf 1Gbit/s fest eingestellt
> 
> ...



Da muss ich leider korrigieren.

In der Regel gibt jede Netzwerkschnittstelle alle Verbindungsgeschwindigkeiten kund, welche Sie unterstützt. 

Sprich 1Gbit/s, 100Mbit/s und 10Mbit/s. Die beiden Partner der automatischen Aushandlung nehmen, dann die höchste gemeinsame Geschwindigkeit.

Somit sollten sich beide Schnittstellen immer mit 1Gbit/s verbinden.

"Sollten", denn Sie tun es offensichtlich nicht.

Die automatische Aushandlung findet per sogenannten "Fast Link Pulses" statt, das ist ein Mechanismus der nahe an 10Base-T gehalten ist, also aus altvorderen Zeiten kommt und keine Ansprüche an Verkabelung stellt und robust ist.
Der Algorithmus der automatischen Aushandlung basiert auf einer State-Machine, welche ausreichend Komplex ist das Fehler vorkommen können.
Die automatische Aushandlung erlaubt Konfigurationen (per LAN Chip-Sets und auch der Standard selbst), damit ist wieder Potential für Fehler vorhanden.

Wenn die automatische Aushandlung 1Gbit/s ergibt, aber der Link über 1Gbit/s nicht zustande kommt (weil z.B. eine Ader fehlerhaft ist), gibt es noch den sogenannten "Link Speed Downshift" (Industrie Proprietär, nicht Standard), mit welchem manche Chipsets auf 100Mbit/s oder 10Mbit/s zurückschalten. Dies ist in meinem Fall aber unwahrscheinlich, da 1Gbit/s durchaus zuverlässig funktioniert, nur eben nicht mit der Fritz!Box7590. Auch die FER meines Ethernet-Links ist gleich 0.

Ich habe jetzt als Versuch im TP-LINK SG105E Switch eingestellt, das nur 1Gbit/s als Geschwindigkeit offeriert wird. Mal sehen ob das etwas ändert. ! Die Einstellung bedeutet nicht, dass die automatische Aushandlung ausgeschaltet ist und die Geschwindigkeit fest eingestellt ist. Das ist per IEEE802.3 Standard für 1000Base-T nicht erlaubt. Die Einstellung bedeutet nur, das jetzt nur noch 1Gbit/s als unterstützte Geschwindigkeit kundgetan wird.

=> Fazit: Es gibt genug Fehlerquellen, dass die Kombination zweier bestimmter LAN Chipsets und deren Programmierung ein fehlerhaftes Verhalten ergeben. Das ist heutzutage die seltene Ausnahme, da die automatische Aushandlung schon sehr ausgereift ist. Auszuschließen ist es nicht. Das jetzt genau festzustellen übersteigt meine heimischen Mittel. Mal sehen ob mein Versuch eine Änderung im Verhalten ergibt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Juni 2018)

Der TO liefert immer noch keinerlei weiteren Hinweise zur Lösung des Problemes.
So kann  man nur rumorakeln.


----------



## Matusalem (25. Juni 2018)

Wie erwähnt hatte ich meinen Switch angewiesen sich per automatischer Aushandlung nur mit 1Gbit/s zu verbinden. Das hat 2-3 mal funktioniert, heute morgen wurde die Verbindung nur mit 100Mbit/s hergestellt.

Interessant, annehmend dass die automatische Aushandlung als solche Funktioniert (sehr robust) bedeutet das, dass die anschließende Verbindungsherstellung nicht funktioniert und der Switch/bzw. die Fritz!Box wohl in den sogenannten "Link Speed Downshift" hineinläuft.  Das ganze nur nach dem Start des Switch, spätere resets der Netzwerkschnittstelle, resultieren immer zuverlässig in 1Gbit/s. Wenn der Link erst einmal hergestellt ist, weist dieser auch 0 fehlerhafte Frames aus, arbeitet also stabil und bestens. 

Wilde Spekulation ist, dass kapazitive und induktive Vorgänge beim ersten Herstellen der Verbindung zu den Problemen beim Herstellen der 1Gbit/s Verbindung führen. 
Das kann an der Verkabelung liegen z.B. einer verbesserungswürdigen Erdung der Kabelschirmung, an der Elektronik des Switch/Fritz!Box oder einer Kombination von beidem.
Eventuell auch an sehr eng bemessenen Timern bzw. Toleranzen bei der Verbindungsherstellung.

Wenn ich irgendwann Zeit und Muße habe, prüfe ich die Erdung/Schirmung meiner Netzwerkverbindung.

Hilft das jetzt irgendwem in der Praxis weiter? Wahrscheinlich geht so.
1) Vielleicht nur insoweit, als das manche Fritz!Box Produkte wohl sensibler bei der Verbindungsherstellung reagieren als andere. 
2) Das die automatische Aushandlung selbst nicht Teil des Problems ist.


----------



## megaapfel (30. Dezember 2018)

Hab dasselbe Problem mit meiner Fritzbox 7490 seit Monaten. Lässt sich auch nicht vollständig beheben und ich weiß nicht wieso es wechselt.


----------



## KalleBlomquist (7. Januar 2019)

Ich habe auch das gleiche Problem. Ebenfalls schon länger. Ist direkt nach dem Umstieg von einem Netgear-Router auf eine FritzBox 6590 aufgetreten, also vielleicht ein FritzBox-Problem.


----------



## M.t.B. (19. Januar 2019)

Hallo, ich hatte auch dieses Problem.

Um es kurz zu machen, tauscht das Netzwerkkabel zwischen der Fritz!Box und den angeschlossenen Gerät aus. Die Fritz!Box scheint da etwas anfällig zu sein -> Kabel nicht 100% in Ordnung -> 100MBit/s statt 1 GBit/s.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. Januar 2019)

M.t.B. schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hatte auch dieses Problem.
> 
> Um es kurz zu machen, tauscht das Netzwerkkabel zwischen der Fritz!Box und den angeschlossenen Gerät aus. Die Fritz!Box scheint da etwas anfällig zu sein -> Kabel nicht 100% in Ordnung -> 100MBit/s statt 1 GBit/s.


Für Gigabit (1GBaseT) ist min. Cat 5e notwendig. Es gibt auch Kabel mit nur 4 angeschlossenen Drähten (Pin 1,2,3,6). Diese können kein Gigabit. Nimm einen Netzwerktester, um das Kabel zu prüfen.


----------



## Thundertom (7. Februar 2019)

Ich habe das Problem auch, mit einer 7590. Es werden dabei ALLE LAN-Ports auf 100Mbit/s zurückgesetzt. Nach dem Umstellen Power Mode ->Green Mode ->Power Mode funktioniert GBit-LAN eine Weile- auch das kurze "Ziehen" eines Kabels behebt zweitweilig das Problem.  An zwei Ports hängen selbst konfektionierte Kabel, diese wurden auch mit einem Tester geprüft, ebenso das dritte Kabel aus der Beilage der FB, ebenfalls getestet.
Da Problem trat auf nach einem Wechsel auf die 7590 (aktuelle FW). Da sich hier und in anderen Foren schon sehr viele Leute mit diesem Problem gemeldet haben, gehe ich weniger von einem Problem mit defekten Kabeln aus, eher von einem Problem, was direkt auf die Fritzbox deutet. Dass mal EIN Kabel defekt ist, na bitte, zwei, auch möglich- aber drei, noch dazu aus unterschiedlichen Quellen? Und alle drei Kabel gleichzeitig defekt nach dem Wechsel der FB? Eher unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## Scubaman (13. Februar 2019)

Es gibt ein Problem mit FritzOS 7.01, das dafür sorgt, das der 1Gig Anschluss auf 100MBit runtergeht. Nach dem Update auf 7.01 musste man die Fritzbox 6490 auch einmal Werksresetten, da sonst das umschalten zwischen GreenMode und PowerMode nicht mehr möglich war...

Fritzbox! 6490 LAN langsam nach Update auf 7.01 - Inoffizielles Unitymedia-Forum

Mit 7.02 sollte das Problem hoffentlich behoben sein.

Es kann helfen, einen Gigabit Switch an einen der Lanports dazwischenzuhängen und dann vom Switch aus weiter zu gehen. Hat bei mir jedenfalls funktioniert. Seit dem der Switch dazwischen ist, sind es immer 1Gigabit. Letztendlich muss das Problem aber von AVM gelöst werden.


----------

